# February 13' Offical COTM Submission Thread



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*





All Members are Eligible and Encouraged to enter! 
Entrys must be made by 11:59:59 p.m. February 20th, 2012. 
Voting will begin February 21st, and end on February 28th 11:59:59. 
The contest winner will have a picture of their Cruze on the front page, for the month of February as well as a COTM Winner title and a reserved place in the "COTM Hall of Fame".

Contest Rules* 
*Make a post in this thread with the following Information:* 
*Descriptive Thread Title*: ie: John’s Featured Cruze Submission 
*Name:* John Doe (Full Name Optional)
*Location:* State, City
*Car Info:* Car Year, Make, Model, Trim: 
*Stock Options:* XM, Onstar ......
*Modifications:* (separate them in categories such as: Exterior, Interior, Performance&hellip:wink: 
*Future plans:* Upcoming Mods
*Other info*: (ie: shows won….)
*
Display up to 10 "QUALITY" and well deserving images following the text above.
**
Entry Rules: *
*You must be the owner of the Cruze you are submitting. 
**10 images max. 
**One submission per member per month*. 
*Past winners may enter again after 6 months from the original winning date.*
*You will NOT be added to the "voting thread" without a submission in THIS thread.*

*No discussions in this thread. Just submissions.* 

Admin reserves the right to amend these rules as necessary, at any time.​


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

can i post my car again with new wheels haha jk


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump Need submissions!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

*Descriptive Thread Title: H3LLON3ARTH'S ECO
Name: Chris
Location: Amarillo, Texas
Car Info: 2012 Chevrolet ECO 6MT 
Modifications: K&N Typhoon SRI Intake, Trifecta Performance Tune, Custom Catback Exhaust, Eibach Lowerin Springs, Plasti-Dipped Stock ECO Rims, 30% Tint On All Windows.
Future plans: ZZP o2 Housing, Whitline Rear Sway Bar, Whitline Front Sway Bat, Ultra Racing Products, E85 Injectors and Tune, Clutchmaster Stage 2 Clutch Coilover Suspinsion. 





















*


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going to take a picture of my engine bay and trunk tomorrow and then upload.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I entered just to get the ball rolling I'm no were near ready to win this.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i think we should do a black theme this month lol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> i think we should do a black theme this month lol.


If I was able to get the kit to dip my car this would be possible, alas the parents were against it, so you're stuck with my silver baby


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> If I was able to get the kit to dip my car this would be possible, alas the parents were against it, so you're stuck with my silver baby


lol, then post some pics.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*Ellie the Mountain Warrior
**
Name: *Justin
*Location:* San Jose, CA
*Car Info:* 2012 Cruze LS
*Stock Options:* Connectivity Package (USB port)
*
Modifications*
*
Exterior: *Blacked out Chrome, CruzeTalk decals, Thule roof rack/Fairing/Snowboard carrier

*Interior:* Custom Vinyl Seats, Image Dynamic IDQ10v3 D4 (x2), Hifonics Brutus 1200w amp, Custom sub box by XtremeRevolution

*Engine:* Injen SRI/CAI, Trifecta Tune, Spark Plugs re-gapped to .29

*Suspension/Wheels:* Ultra Racing Front strut/Rear tower braces, Styluz M537 Satin black (18x8.5" +40), Nitto Motivo (235/45/18)

*Future Plans: *Rally Armor mud flaps, KSport Coilovers, Whiteline front & rear sway bars, Magnaflow dual exit exhaust, body kit, Whole car dipped, Another set of wheels (still debating on this)


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks sick man! Awesome job!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Need more submissions 
Big news coming soon 
You will be glad you submitted for this month! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Need more submissions
> Big news coming soon
> You will be glad you submitted for this month!
> 
> ...


What's the big news. I'm so excited!!

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

You will see 

I'll make announcement tonight around midnight EST. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What's the big news. I'm so excited!!


Imagine your Cruze with 300 to the wheels, lol jk its not THAT big/crazy.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Well Terry, I told you I'd think about it last month and didn't, so if you must twist my arm again... I've been meaning to get new pics, but the Cruze just doesn't stay clean long these days.

*Descriptive Thread Title: Jon’s Featured Cruze Submission 
Name: Jon
Location: Northville, MI
Car Info: 2012 Cruze LTZ RS 1.4T 6A in Autumn Metallic with Cocoa/Light Neutral
Stock Options: RS Appearance Package, Sunroof, dealer-installed pinstripe
Modifications: See signature for current list.
Future plans: Perhaps some sort of splash guards, maybe a tune and/or intake- not sure yet.
Other info: She likes autumn in Michigan!
























































































*


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

*Descriptive Thread Title: sleeper cruze
Name: michael kobow
Location: Phoenix, AZ
Car Info:2011 space blue metallic cruze eco 6at 
Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Connectivity Package, Premium sound, and 20% tint
Modifications: injen sri
Future plans: trifecta premium tune w/ intake manifold upgrade and wastegate adjusment mod, borla catback, zzp mid and downpiping, powdercoat eco rims black, e85 tune w/ 440cc injectors, and many more. basically i plan to max out this little 1.4t. but i gotta make my first payment on it before i blow it up lol.*


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

So far we have 
1.H3LLON3ARTH
2.kingsal
3.Smurfenstein
4.Sunline Fan
5.kobown
6.smorey78
7.FL_Cruze
8. buk azwell
9.
10.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Just so everyone knows. 
As of right now there is a limit to how many people can be entered because the current cap is set to 10 for the polls. 
We are looking to expand that number so more members can submit and battle it out for the PRIZE.

If you didn't hear yet COTM & MOTM is now sponsored by BAD NEWS RACING

There are still 5 more slots open for this month hurry and submit while you still can.*


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title*: _*Nocturnal Curze Turbo*
_*Name:* Andrew Smorey
*Location:* southern maryland
*Car Info:* Cruze 2012 1.4L 1LT
*Stock Options:* XM, Onstar, PW, PL, Back up sensors, Power seats, remote start...
*Modifications:* *Exterior*...Plasti Dip all chrome but front, Smoked tail lamps and side markers, removed badges, 10% tint, Shark fin, La Mans strips, Red Calipers, 6000K HID Kit, Fog lamp HID kit 3000K yellow, LED DRLs. *Interior*... Custom Blue LEDs, Custom shift handle, AEM gauges (boost, wide band) ZZP Piller mount. *Performance*...Eibach's Springs, Utla Racing Front Strut Bar and Rear Upper Strut Bar, Trifecta Tune, Injen CAI, Forge BOV, Cross Drilled/Slotted Rotors, MagnaFlow Dual Exhaust, ZZP O2 Housing/Down Pipe, ZZP Catless Mid-Pipe, Headlight Upgrade Harness. 
*Future plans:* stretched TURBO vinyl going on the freshly painted rear chrome piece on the trunk, ZZP Front Mount Inter-cooler, Water/meth injection, DR-3 18" wheels (on the way)
*Other info*: Dyno @ 192hp/212tq at wheels. Took my pics on a rainy day to show that even on a bad day the Cruze looks SICK. Hope i did not miss anything!


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

*Kyle's Cruze*

Kyle Cerniglia
South Florida
2012 cruze 1lt rs
Exterior: 
metallic blue,1lt, rs package, 30% front windows
15% around the back, Niche racing nr10 18" matte black/brushed aluminum rims
Matte black bow ties
Interior: 
xm, Bluetooth, factory upgraded instrument cluster,
black cloth interior, 200 watt kicker amp 10" kicker sub
Short term future:
upgrade to full kicker door speakers tweeters and 6x9s behind back seat,
black vinyl over chrome on trunk, tinted (with film) on tail/headlights
Long term future:
due to warranty issues no engine mods for 72k miles but will upgrade 
intake, exhaust, o2 sensor housing, trifecta tune, possibly no2 boost


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tomorrow is the last day lets get some last mid submissions in.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## buk azwell (Nov 23, 2012)

*Buk's SRI-V Cruze*

*Name: Buk Azwell

Location: Adelaide, Australia

Car Info: 2011, Holden, Cruze SRI-V

Stock Options: 7" LCD Infotainment system

Modifications:**Exterior- De badged except for the Holden emblems, 20% tint front and rear.​**Interior- Stock with holden floor mats.
Performance-Trifecta E85 tune with #42 injectors, Forge BOV, K & N short ram intake,
custom FMIC with custom charge pipes, ZZP down pipe + from the down
pipe back a custom 2 1/4 " exhaust with high flow cat, stage 1 clutchmaster clutch, Ksport coilovers, 18" rims and tires.
​
Future plans: Full set of bolt on wheel spacers, OBD2 with 7" Android connected via bluetooth running 
the torque app. When the motor blows up, full rebuild with bigger turbo and rear wheel drive!!! LOL!!!























































*


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

6 hours left to enter!!!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

*KINGSAL'S CRUZE
Williamsburg VA


2012 Cruze LT2


RS Package, Full Leather (Black
trim as well), XM, OnStar, Pioneer Audio
KSport Coilovers, 18''
MSR 095 Black Pearl Wheels, ZZP Intercooler, ZZP Downpipe, ZZP
Midpipe, Borla Catback, NGK Performance Plugs, Trifecta Tune, Falken
Tires, K&N Intake, AEM TRUboost, AEM Wideband O2, Black Out on all chrome, 35% Tint all around


Bigger Injectors, Bigger Turbo.....
Need more boooooost




















































































*


----------

